# dp before the internet



## daisy55 (Aug 4, 2015)

Can anyone of you sufferers imagine having dp 35 yrs ago before you had the internet to Google your symptoms?

Well I did from smoking weed really thought I was going insane. I am shy and self conscious so didn't talk to anybody about it
Keep it to myself for 9 months it was pur e hell had a vicious panic attack kept yelling what's happening to me! Then all the usual symptoms like not really being there like looking at myself from in a bubble or something very hard to describe. O and did I mention I just had my first baby a week before. I was very lost scared thought for sure I was insane and on top of that had a newborn to care for


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

daisy55 said:


> Can anyone of you sufferers imagine having dp 35 yrs ago before you had the internet to Google your symptoms?
> Well I did from smoking weed really thought I was going insane. I am shy and self conscious so didn't talk to anybody about it
> Keep it to myself for 9 months it was pur e hell had a vicious panic attack kept yelling what's happening to me! Then all the usual symptoms like not really being there like looking at myself from in a bubble or something very hard to describe. O and did I mention I just had my first baby a week before. I was very lost scared thought for sure I was insane and on top of that had a newborn to care for


 Yes, i got DP from weed in 1981..????


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

1971 for me. I love the internet. I searched and searched and found a similar case history in a medical journal. I had EEGs and MRI done which revealed "significant pathology in my temporal lobe" I found the answers to my lifes mystery and I never ever thought I could.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been dp'd only since 2003. But I can relate with feeling alone. I didn't ever search my symptoms. I thought I was completely alone, maybe 1 or 2 people in history might have felt this way, I thought, from 2003 until 2009. Finding this community really helped me start to gradually get better.


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

I found out about DP/DR in august last summer when it hit me after 7 pretty good years..????


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

daisy55 said:


> Can anyone of you sufferers imagine having dp 35 yrs ago before you had the internet to Google your symptoms?
> 
> Well I did from smoking weed really thought I was going insane. I am shy and self conscious so didn't talk to anybody about it
> Keep it to myself for 9 months it was pur e hell had a vicious panic attack kept yelling what's happening to me! Then all the usual symptoms like not really being there like looking at myself from in a bubble or something very hard to describe. O and did I mention I just had my first baby a week before. I was very lost scared thought for sure I was insane and on top of that had a newborn to care for





forestx5 said:


> 1971 for me. I love the internet. I searched and searched and found a similar case history in a medical journal. I had EEGs and MRI done which revealed "significant pathology in my temporal lobe" I found the answers to my lifes mystery and I never ever thought I could.


Do you guys still have it after all these years? how did you cope? did any medications help?


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

Actually i think i had a DP period in the earley 70 after my parents divorce. I tried sipramil a short period in 2000 - 01 but they realy made me feel like a zombie.


----------



## daisy55 (Aug 4, 2015)

I recovered completely aafter talk therapy and medication and never really thought about it all these years I thought I was the only one that had felt like this and my dr didn't refer to it as dp only depression and anxiety. It wasn't until recently that I was searching the internet just bored and found this sight . When I started reading posts about symptoms I thought O my god! That's exactly how I was feeling. I was quit shocked that my condition had a name


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

daisy55 said:


> I recovered completely aafter talk therapy and medication and never really thought about it all these years I thought I was the only one that had felt like this and my dr didn't refer to it as dp only depression and anxiety. It wasn't until recently that I was searching the internet just bored and found this sight . When I started reading posts about symptoms I thought O my god! That's exactly how I was feeling. I was quit shocked that my condition had a name


what med, Daisy?


----------

